
Ask HN: Is there a machine learning version of 'the algorithm design manual'? - jdowner
The algorithm design manual is really nice in that it provides a mapping from problems to algorithmic approaches. I was wondering if there is something similar, specifically, for machine learning problems.
======
sebg
Have you seen this -> [http://peekaboo-vision.blogspot.com/2013/01/machine-
learning...](http://peekaboo-vision.blogspot.com/2013/01/machine-learning-
cheat-sheet-for-scikit.html) ... Specifically the image at
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ME24ePzpzIM/UQLWTwurfXI/AAAAAAAAAN...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ME24ePzpzIM/UQLWTwurfXI/AAAAAAAAANw/W3EETIroA80/s1600/drop_shadows_background.png)
It seems like a good start.

There are myriad resources but none that I can think of that cover all the
different problem types.

What are you interested in specifically?

------
creative-coder
There is another book written by the same author specifically aimed at Data
Science problems, called 'The Data Science Design Manual'. Check it out at its
dedicated website: www.data-manual.com

